# Dining Table on Hymer



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

I have managed to put my knee through the laminate of the dining table of my Hymer. It's the fairly common blue pattern. Does anyone know if this can be repaired or am I looking at a whole new cabinet? Any advice on what to do or where to take it before my wife sees it would be much appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

No, I'm rubbish, but knowing there is the possibility of getting the laminate from Hymer helps enormously. I suspect finding someone to fit it will be the easy bit. Thanks very much


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Give yourself a good laugh and ask Hymer Uk how much to replace the table top(upwards of a £1000) no kidding 8O 

tony


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer table*

I'd give PETER HAMBILTON (Friendlyhippo.co.uk) a call - what he does to Hymers is a revelation!! He will be cheaper than Hymer at any rate and may have an idea for repair.

Sundial


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for that Sundial, I'll do that and hope it's a lot less than £1000!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm guessing that even Peter Hambilton will charge a fair bit - I'd be inclined to purchase a piece of laminate and fit it directly over the damaged one and then trim the edges . . a LOT cheaper and will not look bodged if done right


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea, but I think I might struggle to find something that'll match the rest of the surfaces


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We had a quote from Hymer for a side unit - on the 640 - it was behind the third captains chair - it was a long unit with pull out wide fitting in it - the quote was £250....nowhere near £1,000 unless they have started to double and double again.

I agree Peter Hambleton will probably be cheaper and do a better job - he is near the old Madisons in Preston I believe.

You can usually find offcuts at the Hymer factory and odd replacements if you ever go, it is worth a look around in there... interesting what you find and see and you can pick up some things very cheap.

Carol


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks, Carol. I have contacted Hambilton Engineering and they have already come back to me with a couple of suggestions for the repair, so thank you to all.

Cheers


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Great Blackbird15 glad they responded quickly and hope you now manage to get sorted.

It is very easy to damage the top of the worksurfaces, if anything falls out of a cupboard above, it seems to put a nice little dint into it....I trust the solution were no where near £1000

Carol


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have now managed to sell my motorhome after two years travelling, but will keep up my subscription as it's always interesting to see what's going on in the motorhome community. I hope to buy another one someday, but for now it's back to getting a job and all that boring stuff!!

Cheers

Stuart


----------

